# Topline WDA show



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Anybody going to the Topline WDA conformation show next weekend in Illinois? I sent in my entry and now I think I won't be able to make it there







Perhaps I could hire somebody if I can't make it, it's for the Junior male 6-9 class.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Where is it?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

YES we're going, three dogs entered!

Jackie it's in Union, IL.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Boo, I'm not going to be able to make it







Maybe I'll be sick on Saturday...

Liesje... Do you have any extra handlers for hire?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I didn't hire one myself so one of our club members is doing it, this will be her first WDA show. She's supposed to do Nikon though so it won't work b/c he's 6-9 males. 

You could e-mail Carlos/Team Huerta Hof. They usually handle our dogs and are in Ill. so I assume they will be at this show. Otherwise there's always a gazillion Mittelwest people around these shows, I'm sure one of them would do it.

Get Jackie/Xeph to come down and handle!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

*Cough, cough* I'm feeling that I may come down with a mysterious illness on Friday afternoon at work, then surely I will be deathly ill on Saturday morning and will not be able to come in... *Aahhchoo!*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

True...I'm going to be down in Bloomington


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Hooray!!







Somebody else is going to cover my shift for me so I don't have to miss the show or pretend to be ill!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Guess you're gonna be our competition now Nikon! I don't have anybody to double, but as long as there are dogs and people there, I'm sure he'll be pulling my arm out of the socket, so it won't matter. Oh, no! I just realized how out of shape I am and how I just about died when I showed my female last year. Oh well. We're just gonna go have a good time!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!

Ah crap, you just reminded me I needed to get Nikon back on my show whistle. I'll have to do that quick tomorrow...


----------

